# Which Canon Full Frame Camera is For You?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 23, 2014)

```
<p>FroKnowsPhoto has posted a video asking (and answering) which Canon full frame camera he thinks is for you (plus the EOS 7D Mark II). Jared talks about the EOS 6D, 5D Mark III, EOS-1D X and the APS-C EOS 7D Mark II.</p>
<p>I agree with most of what Jared says, outside of the EOS 6D. I think for $1499 after rebates, it’s still a buy now camera. A replacement is going to cost closer to $2000 than the current $1500 pricetag. We’ve heard that the EOS 6D replacement may go a bit upmarket, which could bring a higher price.</p>
<p><iframe width="500" height="281" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/TYWppbbnYMw?feature=oembed" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe></p>
<p><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1081808-REG/canon_9128b002_eos_7d_mark_ii.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">EOS 7D Mark II $1799</a> | <strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/892349-REG/Canon_8035b002_EOS_6D_Digital_Camera.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">EOS 6D $1499</a></strong> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/847545-REG/Canon_5260A002_EOS_5D_Mark_III.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">EOS 5D Mark III $2799</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/827036-REG/Canon_5253B002_EOS_1D_X_EOS_Digital.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">EOS-1D X $5999</a></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Click (Dec 23, 2014)

Good review.

Conclusion: Wait for the next model upgrade (6D II, 5D IV, 1DX II)


----------



## BozillaNZ (Dec 23, 2014)

LOL, Which one should I buy? None. ;D


----------



## 9VIII (Dec 23, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> <p>A replacement is going to cost closer to $2000 than the current $1500 pricetag. We’ve heard that the EOS 6D replacement may go a bit upmarket, which could bring a higher price.</p>



D750 equivalent?
Given how much people seem to like that, sounds like a good idea. Not that a "budget 5D3" wasn't always the logical next step.

Hopefully it comes with a real tilty screen and not the cheap half-baked one-axis tilt.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Dec 23, 2014)

A new 5D4 with better noise control, nigher ISO, better HDR, using the 7D2 AF and wifi.


----------



## slclick (Dec 23, 2014)

Well, I have a 5D3 and I can see it lasting until it breaks. Like anything else. Then I guess I'd get whatever Canon is currently making then and get something at least as versatile and functional. That may be anywhere from $1499-$3499, who knows.


----------



## RGF (Dec 23, 2014)

Nice review but I found the flashing traffic light behind very annoying at times. 

He failed to consider that the replacement cameras, which will NOT all come out at one time, will be (1) more (perhaps much more) expensive and (2) timing will probably be over the next 12-18 months.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 23, 2014)

I am a full time working pro and have seen no compelling reason to move from my seven year old 1Ds MkIII's. I'd love the high iso capabilities in the newer bodies but have managed to live without them for the last thirty years, same with the five group RT flash system, even the castrated pre 2012 version works plenty good enough.

Actually those 1Ds MkIII's have proven to be the best value for money cameras I ever bought when compared on a cost per image basis.


----------



## sanj (Dec 23, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> I am a full time working pro and have seen no compelling reason to move from my seven year old 1Ds MkIII's. I'd love the high iso capabilities in the newer bodies but have managed to live without them for the last thirty years, same with the five group RT flash system, even the castrated pre 2012 version works plenty good enough.
> 
> Actually those 1Ds MkIII's have proven to be the best value for money cameras I ever bought when compared on a cost per image basis.



I know of several other professionals like you!


----------



## martti (Dec 23, 2014)

Two minutes of caffeine intoxicated babble and Jared still had not touched the subject!


----------



## bf (Dec 23, 2014)

The 6D upgrade would be so D750! (7.5D)


----------



## fear_through_the_eyes (Dec 23, 2014)

Three weeks ago I purchased a 6D (N) version body (one without GPS and Wifi) for US$ 1299 on ebay. I reckon I've done a good deal in terms of value-for-money. Moving from a 6 year old 500D, of course I never had experience on a fancy pants 5DIII or 1DX, but I doubt I would have been twice or three times more amazed by those "pro" bodies as they cost twice or three times more.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Dec 23, 2014)

Hjalmarg1 said:


> A new 5D4 with better noise control, nigher ISO, better HDR, using the 7D2 AF and wifi.



Skip the HDR
Wfi would be great, but i would not trade it for construction and durability.
The 7D AF on a FF would be too narrow... I want a wider AF spread


Indeed, the point is wait for the next run of FF cameras...


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 23, 2014)

fear_through_the_eyes said:


> Three weeks ago I purchased a 6D (N) version body (one without GPS and Wifi) for US$ 1299 on ebay. I reckon I've done a good deal in terms of value-for-money. Moving from a 6 year old 500D, of course I never had experience on a fancy pants 5DIII or 1DX, but I doubt I would have been twice or three times more amazed by those "pro" bodies as they cost twice or three times more.



Funnily enough due to my own stupidity and a mix up with Lithium batteries I did three shoots last week with a 6D that I rented, it was the only FF Canon I could get my hands on (on a small island in the Caribbean!), and it did a superb job. Clients were very happy too. You can even use a 1Ds MkIII RRS L-Plate on a 6D, sort of ;D


----------



## vscd (Dec 23, 2014)

> Hopefully it comes with a real tilty screen and not the cheap half-baked one-axis tilt.



Please just speak for yourself. I really would be frustrated if a Tilt/Screen will be on the next fullframecamera. The times for a buildin Tiltscreen are gone (for me) and most Pros I know don't like it. It's taking more space and is prone to get broken (even if this is unlikely today). There are so much solutions with better and larger screens on the hotshoe, connected via HDMI. You can even use every smartphone with WLAN to reach even more impossible viewingangles.

But 99% of the time I wouldn't like to see this on my cam. And no Flash eighter.


----------



## bartoloman (Dec 23, 2014)

Hopefully the next one, beginning of 2015. A FF with high res, high dynamic range, low iso and the AF of the 7D mark II. I hope they get it right this time, because otherwise ...


----------



## pedro (Dec 23, 2014)

The 5D3 is more camera than I ever need, but it really rocks. What I'd wish for a next version is a decent increase in high ISO IQ above ISO 12.8 k and 22 MP or not more than 24 MP.


----------



## lholmes549 (Dec 23, 2014)

The most frustrating thing about this video is that he basically says don't buy any of them, just wait until the upgrade.

This is an incredibly annoying attitude and is really unhelpful.

Bottom line for me is that there will always be a better camera than the one you buy now, but unless you have the money to buy the best of the best every time it comes out, as soon as it comes out, then just buy what suits your needs and budget best right now. Stop lusting after things that don't exist and just max out what you have first.


----------



## tron (Dec 23, 2014)

pedro said:


> The 5D3 is more camera than I ever need, but it really rocks. What I'd wish for a next version is a decent increase in high ISO IQ above ISO 12.8 k and 22 MP or not more than 24 MP.


+1


----------



## adhocphotographer (Dec 23, 2014)

lholmes549 said:


> The most frustrating thing about this video is that he basically says don't buy any of them, just wait until the upgrade.
> 
> This is an incredibly annoying attitude and is really unhelpful.
> 
> Bottom line for me is that there will always be a better camera than the one you buy now, but unless you have the money to buy the best of the best every time it comes out, as soon as it comes out, then just buy what suits your needs and budget best right now. Stop lusting after things that don't exist and just max out what you have first.



This reminds me of the old proverb... "a camera in hand is worth two in the bag!"  If you need a camera now, get it, don't wait! 

if all my gear got stolen (touch wood) i would not be waiting for 'the next one' i would grab whatever was best and available for me now (5DIII).  Agreed it is annoying Fro tells you just to wait. He should have said "but if you have to get something now get xxx". but it is fair to say, if you are not in a rush, buy glass and wait for the next ones which *should* be around the corner!


----------



## tron (Dec 23, 2014)

This didn't seem like a review to me. More like camera related talking with the usual crap: Don't take anything wait for the next model!


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 23, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> fear_through_the_eyes said:
> 
> 
> > Three weeks ago I purchased a 6D (N) version body (one without GPS and Wifi) for US$ 1299 on ebay. I reckon I've done a good deal in terms of value-for-money. Moving from a 6 year old 500D, of course I never had experience on a fancy pants 5DIII or 1DX, but I doubt I would have been twice or three times more amazed by those "pro" bodies as they cost twice or three times more.
> ...



I use a 6D as well as a six year old 5DII. The high ISO capability of the 6D is astonishing. I'm attaching a hand held shot of the very dark interior of Southwell Minster, taken at ISO 3,200. However if you make sure that there is zero noise reduction during the raw conversion the data is not so pretty. Seems the 6D files respond to noise reduction better than the 5DII. 

Canon is one of the few companies that allow the raw to be converted honestly, and this can cause problems with reviews if the reviewer doesn't state clearly that the Canon is unadulterated compared with the opposition. If the reviewers keep at it Canon will undoubtedly respond eventually by doctoring the raw. 

At low ISO I have found that the 6D and 5DII are identical. At first I thought that the 6D had better tonal graduation but this only applies to OOC jpegs, which have more 'smoothing'; definitely better camera jpegs though. Because of the fact I am usually working at low ISO I prefer to use the 5DII, I find the ergonomics and feel of the tangible controls on the 6D to be annoying after the 5DII. A iD series user could have said the same thing about the 5 series I and II but the 5III does seem to have lifted its standard to 1 series in this respect.


----------



## infared (Dec 23, 2014)

Just say no to the fro. 8)


----------



## tcphoto (Dec 23, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> I am a full time working pro and have seen no compelling reason to move from my seven year old 1Ds MkIII's. I'd love the high iso capabilities in the newer bodies but have managed to live without them for the last thirty years, same with the five group RT flash system, even the castrated pre 2012 version works plenty good enough.
> 
> Actually those 1Ds MkIII's have proven to be the best value for money cameras I ever bought when compared on a cost per image basis.



+2 I love my 1Ds3 and it has paid for itself many times over without a single problem. Perhaps this year, I'll buy another used one or maybe a used 1Dx.


----------



## Lee Jay (Dec 23, 2014)

User interface is an issue.

It seems Canon has settled on two user interfaces - the consumer version (60D, 70D, 6D) and the pro version (5DIII, 7DII). I'm ignoring the 1 series.

I'm wondering if that will stick or if the next generation of the consumer series (70D replacement, 6D replacement) will have most of the pro user interface minus the parts that don't apply due to a reduced feature set.

Another option might be to make the 6D replacement the replacement for the 5DIII ("upmarket") at a lower price than the 5DIII but a higher price than the 6D, and make the 5DIV the high-pixel-count camera.

I wish Canon would just say what they are doing so I could plan what I'm doing. All the secrecy is annoying especially when companies like Intel and Microsoft telegraph their plans years ahead of time.


----------



## Besisika (Dec 23, 2014)

slclick said:


> Well, I have a 5D3 and I can see it lasting until it breaks. Like anything else. Then I guess I'd get whatever Canon is currently making then and get something at least as versatile and functional. That may be anywhere from $1499-$3499, who knows.


You are a very well balanced person. You must have found the cure somewhere, please share. You will make a lot of wives happy around here.
I am planning on doing the same thing on the X if I can resist. GAS is tough.


----------



## slclick (Dec 23, 2014)

Besisika said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I have a 5D3 and I can see it lasting until it breaks. Like anything else. Then I guess I'd get whatever Canon is currently making then and get something at least as versatile and functional. That may be anywhere from $1499-$3499, who knows.
> ...



Well, I like to think of myself as a creative who enjoys nice gear but isn't driven by it. The 5D3 is more than enough camera for me. My results are leaving me nothing to desire body wise and I'm the one that needs to improve not the mechanism.


----------



## dgatwood (Dec 23, 2014)

vscd said:


> Please just speak for yourself. I really would be frustrated if a Tilt/Screen will be on the next fullframecamera. The times for a buildin Tiltscreen are gone (for me) and most Pros I know don't like it. It's taking more space and is prone to get broken (even if this is unlikely today). There are so much solutions with better and larger screens on the hotshoe, connected via HDMI. You can even use every smartphone with WLAN to reach even more impossible viewingangles.



You can, but it takes a lot more preparation. It isn't nearly as convenient as, when you suddenly realize you'd like to get a shot from over people's heads, being able to just hit the live view button, tilt your screen, lift the camera, and press the shutter release button on the bottom of your grip. Yeah, I can usually do a decent job without seeing what I'm doing, but it sometimes takes two or three shots, where one would suffice if I had an articulating live view screen.

In much the same way, I was able to use Wi-Fi to do remote shooting with my 6D when I accidentally left my wireless remote at my parents' house this past Thanksgiving. It worked, but not nearly as well as the remote trigger (in part because the 6D gives no visual indication when you take a picture remotely, and in part because the app exhibits fairly high latency when you're fifty feet from the camera, because Wi-Fi speed falls off quickly as the distance increases, and the app indicates that you took a photo by updating the thumbnail, which requires it to receive the photo first).

In other words, the fact that you can do something with a particular tool doesn't make it the best tool for the job. As far as I'm concerned, as long as the articulating screens are robust enough and are sufficiently water sealed, there's no downside to having that functionality. If you don't want to use it, you just don't use it. For that matter, if they design it correctly, there's a big upside; assuming the screen can do a full 180 degree vertical rotation and can be folded fully into the body in either position, you can latch it into the body with the screen facing inwards to protect it during transport.


----------



## Mort (Dec 23, 2014)

I have had my 6D for about a year and a half and do not regret my decision for one second. As much as I often curse Canon for intentionally crippling the autofocus performance of the 6D, I will probably hold onto it for at least another 3 years unless there is a Sony a7s type jump in ISO performance. I also wish the Fro would have mentioned how the 6D is very very good in low light situations, especially nightscapes. The fact that you are getting 5D MkIII image quality for half gives it a lot of value. Until there is a significant jump in quality, my money will be going to lenses, especially those 1.4 primes.


----------



## ashmadux (Dec 23, 2014)

6d
+non-mushy directional pad (who designed that mess?)
+better sharpness (RAW pictures are kinda softee)
+The Af of even an old rebel
/ keep the spectacular iso performance

= 6d2 must have

IMHO all the 6d needs is the Af of even a rebel and it will be a 50% better camera. The body has a nice feel to it, perfectly weights to mid-telephoto primes, and with a grip the handling is sublime.


----------



## NancyP (Dec 23, 2014)

The 6D was right for me. I just wanted the sensor, I didn't need fancy AF for landscapes and astrophotography, The money I saved went toward a clean used copy of the Zeiss 21mm f/2.8 ZE. If Canon comes up with a sensor equivalent to the sensor in the D810, I will upgrade. The action (birding, wildlife) camera will be the 7D2, an upgrade from the 60D. I don't do video.


----------



## LukasS (Dec 24, 2014)

Hello everybody,

I'm still waiting for new sensor and won't update my 5D classic until new one arrives. 
Bought few days ago 7d mkII as I needed APS-C for air photography (sailplanes).


----------



## Sanaraken (Dec 24, 2014)

Im waiting for the 5DIV to come out. So I can get another 5DIII for $2000 or less.


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Dec 24, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> I am a full time working pro and have seen no compelling reason to move from my seven year old 1Ds MkIII's. I'd love the high iso capabilities in the newer bodies but have managed to live without them for the last thirty years, same with the five group RT flash system, even the castrated pre 2012 version works plenty good enough.
> 
> Actually those 1Ds MkIII's have proven to be the best value for money cameras I ever bought when compared on a cost per image basis.



same here man, i use a 5D mk II and i can say im very happy with it just like the first day i got it. I know newer bodies does help but, not that much especially when your one with your camera.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 25, 2014)

AshtonNekolah said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > I am a full time working pro and have seen no compelling reason to move from my seven year old 1Ds MkIII's. I'd love the high iso capabilities in the newer bodies but have managed to live without them for the last thirty years, same with the five group RT flash system, even the castrated pre 2012 version works plenty good enough.
> ...



I think the biggest problem for all camera companies is output IQ maturity, sure one company has better absolute metrics than another, but they are all within spitting distance of each other, so for people who are primarily concerned with output, ie, taking pictures rather than having a photography hobby (and there is nothing wrong with either), there really is very little incentive to buy newer bodies.


----------



## AdamBoltGC (Dec 30, 2014)

> You can even use every smartphone with WLAN to reach even more impossible viewing angles.



Sigh... Unfortunately it's not available on Windows Phones :-(

But I do agree, I would rather use the EOS remote for those angled shots.


----------

